# Help needed, mouse looks tri coloured but isnt :)



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Hiya guys,

Ok i need help on this girl please. She looks tri coloured but is from a line bred linage, i bought her from a pet breeder who had only had this champagne/fawn colour in her line for 2 whole years, she had never had any other colour in any litters, and this was the only girl to come out with chocolate patches. I bought her and 2 others from this lady, and bred them to my chocolate tan pied male. Every single baby was chocolate tan pied. I did think at first these guys where fawn in colour but having nothing but Chocolate in both of thier litter made me think maybe they are in fact a dark Champagne colour. Anyway the weird thing is they both the girls had odd eyed babies in their litters, the tri looking girl Melisandre had 2 odd eyed girls and the other girl Esther had an odd eyed girl and a red eyed boy, all being chocolate tan pied. I think it may have more to do with the chocolate messing things up but still strange to have 4 in 2 litters.

Anyway i am just wondering if her chocolate patches are a freak accident or if someone has seen something like this before and can shed some light on it.

Below is some pics of Melisandre, her sister Esther and her niece Cassidy, also her 2 daughters and neice and nephew.

Melisandre
















Esther and Cassidy
































Melisandre's Daughters
































Esther's Daughter and Son


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very interesting looking meeces. You might want to work up a Punnett chart off the parents; I think that would be very helpful. Show your work so everyone gets the benefit of your efforts. It's just a little scribbling, not hard, really.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they are most likely of Siamese based tri origin.That would account for the ruby eye.I have a choc with odd eyes although you can only just see the ruby one in this rubbish picture and the sibling to this is chocolate pied with two ruby eyes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah: That makes more sense than my first thought which was brindling, as I don't think you can have brindling and a tan belly. 

And the champagne with the chocolate-ish markings on Melisandre are due to what? Is it just a sport or have we found a calico?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know.I'm a genetic numpty.I just happen to have the chocs with odd/ruby eyes and am comparing visually .
Orange ones,tri and non tri sisters.Not dissimilar to those pictured either if you ignore the different hair length/ratio of white and type of the mouse.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Well the siamese based theory is interesting, i have just had a litter with the sister, the male she was put to is an odd eyed splash fox male, babies are currently 4 days old so we will be able to work out if they have siamese in the chamgane/fawn side, as her being pied that would give me Tri coloureds wouldn't it? At the moment to me the babies are looking to be chocolate pieds but we do have Pink eyed babies too in this litter, we will know more when they fur up. Here is a pic of the new litter.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

This is mum and dad to the new litter


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! Could the dark markings be blue because its actually argente and the splashy genes mixed up the colours in the ticking? Is this a possibiity? Or are there no agouti genes in the mix?

One of my 'crackpot' theories was it might be possible to get calico out of either brindled or agouti.

I remember when I first got my tricolors, and wanted to make blue tricolors and people thought that it was likely not possible to have blue tris and yellow tris. Then there were the agouti based tris and the chocolate tris and on, and on....

Sarah: I love that tawny yellow splashed. Or are the eyes black? Cant tell from that picture. Love the bright orange, too.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

no idea with the mums side im afraid, but if she was Argente, wouldnt i have gotten an agouti or 2 in the first litter? She was bred to a chocolate tan pied first time round and the whole litter of like 13 or so was chocolate tan pied lol, this litter to me it doesnt look like i have any splashed in there unless the light ones are of course. So wouldn't that means she doesn't carrier the c locus right?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

ok so here are Esthers litter today, and Melisandre just had her litter today too 

Keeper Girls









Girls









Boys


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

ok updated pics on Esther's babies we have black and white and what looks like dove i think? we have a few of the dove ones with darker patches just come up and one of the black boys now has a chocolate smudge on his eye. hmmm very strange lol


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

moustress said:


> Ooh! Could the dark markings be blue because its actually argente and the splashy genes mixed up the colours in the ticking? Is this a possibiity? Or are there no agouti genes in the mix?
> 
> One of my 'crackpot' theories was it might be possible to get calico out of either brindled or agouti.
> 
> ...


any idea on the new pics of the babies, some have darker patches and one has a chocolate patch


----------

